# After a certain point, you can order items from your HHP catalog



## nammie (Nov 6, 2021)

Unfortunately I have no clue what the requirements to unlock this were (maybe spend 100k poki or something? It unlocked the day after I bought an item for like 60k, and I was on house #12-13 I think), but Wardell randomly told me they were offering a new service where I could order from my HHP catalogue (using poki), and they'd ship it to my house.

You can order ANY item you've unlocked in HHP so far! This is definitely gonna make getting 2.0 items a lot easier!

You can order special HHP items too!

Edit/ or the unlocking might be based on the # of items you've bought? Honestly not sure I didn't keep track 








Spoiler: HHP exclusives


----------



## whimsy (Nov 6, 2021)

Thank you I came here just to ask this


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 6, 2021)

Cool, I already have like 150k poki and I’m only on day three, was hoping I’d be able to spend more in the future


----------



## satine (Nov 6, 2021)

Oh gosh. Now I feel so silly for all of the labor I've put into acquiring things that I've unlocked yet not yet gotten to access otherwise lol. Thank you SOOO much for posting this honestly lol!!! Guess I just ought to grind through a good handful of HHP clients now!!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 6, 2021)

Welp....I thought I was done, but now I knew there is so much more to this and I just unlocked the feature to design villager homes. Gonna have to make more homes tomorrow.


----------



## nammie (Nov 6, 2021)

satine said:


> Oh gosh. Now I feel so silly for all of the labor I've put into acquiring things that I've unlocked yet not yet gotten to access otherwise lol. Thank you SOOO much for posting this honestly lol!!! Guess I just ought to grind through a good handful of HHP clients now!!


Yea omg if I knew this was a thing I wouldn't have wasted my weekend touch trading


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 6, 2021)

nammie said:


> Yea omg if I knew this was a thing I wouldn't have wasted my weekend touch trading


Don't forget Cyrus at Harvs island can customize the furniture for you.


----------



## satine (Nov 6, 2021)

nammie said:


> Yea omg if I knew this was a thing I wouldn't have wasted my weekend touch trading



ME NEITHER omg. I went through so much trouble to worm my way onto so many catalog islands lol. geez. but this is so helpful!!! cuz I definitely wasn't done yet I guess haha so it'll save a TON of trouble now!


----------



## nammie (Nov 6, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Welp....I thought I was done, but now I knew there is so much more to this and I just unlocked the feature to design villager homes. Gonna have to make more homes tomorrow.


Oh, good to know it's def not based on the number of houses then! It unlocked the day after I bought that thing in Petris house that has the lucky cat floating in it lol... forgot the name but was super expensive.


----------



## Raz (Nov 6, 2021)

I unlocked a CRT TV with VCR and I just wanted to customize it to change it's color (I can only customize the film), as mine is blue, but I can't do it and Cyrus is sleeping, so.... Do you know if Cyrus can change that TV's color?

Also, are there any kind of retro consoles, like NES or SNES? I wanted one to pair with my crt tv lol


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 6, 2021)

Raz said:


> I unlocked a CRT TV with VCR and I just wanted to customize it to change it's color (I can only customize the film), as mine is blue, but I can't do it and Cyrus is sleeping, so.... Do you know if Cyrus can change that TV's color?
> 
> Also, are there any kind of retro consoles, like NES or SNES? I wanted one to pair with my crt tv lol



If it has customization options when decorating interiors, it can be likely customized at Cyrus' place.


----------



## Raz (Nov 6, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> If it has customization options when decorating interiors, it can be likely customized at Cyrus' place.


Yeah, I bought it with Pokki after finishing a house, but it wasn't part of the customer's house. I can customize it on my workbench, but I can't change it's color. I just hope Cyrus can do it for me.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Nov 6, 2021)

Yes! That is amazing news. That is going to save me so much time once I unlock it.


----------



## satine (Nov 7, 2021)

oh wait! one question. do you know if this includes things that are also DIYs? I'm having the hardest time getting a hold of the plate armor & project table DIY Recipes, but I've unlocked those on the HHP game via house design unlocks. can these be ordered too? or are they excluded/unorderable?


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 7, 2021)

Raz said:


> Yeah, I bought it with Pokki after finishing a house, but it wasn't part of the customer's house. I can customize it on my workbench, but I can't change it's color. I just hope Cyrus can do it for me.


he can, yeah


----------



## nammie (Nov 7, 2021)

satine said:


> oh wait! one question. do you know if this includes things that are also DIYs? I'm having the hardest time getting a hold of the plate armor & project table DIY Recipes, but I've unlocked those on the HHP game via house design unlocks. can these be ordered too? or are they excluded/unorderable?


No unfortunately  only orderable stuff like our normal catalog


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Nov 7, 2021)

Ooh nice! Does this have a 5 items a day order limit as well though?


----------



## nammie (Nov 7, 2021)

FlimsyAxe said:


> Ooh nice! Does this have a 5 items a day order limit as well though?


Yep, basically behaves exactly the same as our catalog but it's the stuff you've unlocked on HHP. Though I guess if you order from this + your regular catalog it'll be like 10 items a day!


----------



## Junalt (Nov 7, 2021)

That is great news! My Nook’s cranny has had no new items for 3 days now.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 7, 2021)

Oh wow. I think this will be very useful since you can practically have a complete catalog of orderable stuff, both old and new. You just need to keep working on those houses.


----------



## Faux (Nov 7, 2021)

Potentially silly question, but you never know -- can you buy gifts for friends directly from this catalogue?


----------



## nammie (Nov 7, 2021)

Faux said:


> Potentially silly question, but you never know -- can you buy gifts for friends directly from this catalogue?


Yep, behavior is basically exactly the same as our normal catalog. 5 limit per day, can send to friends, etc.


----------



## Envy (Nov 7, 2021)

This is almost too good. Feels like once I unlock it, I will instantly get everything I want and will feel satisfied. So I don't know how I feel about it. I like going into shops every day to see if the items I want are finally there. But it is really annoying because my Nook shop has yet to have any of the new items.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Nov 7, 2021)

Raz said:


> I unlocked a CRT TV with VCR and I just wanted to customize it to change it's color (I can only customize the film), as mine is blue, but I can't do it and Cyrus is sleeping, so.... Do you know if Cyrus can change that TV's color?
> 
> Also, are there any kind of retro consoles, like NES or SNES? I wanted one to pair with my crt tv lol


No consoles that I know of. I would’ve loved retro consoles as well.


----------



## th8827 (Nov 7, 2021)

Does it share the 5 order limit with the regular catalog, or is it 5 each?


----------



## nammie (Nov 7, 2021)

th8827 said:


> Does it share the 5 order limit with the regular catalog, or is it 5 each?


5 each


----------



## moonbell (Nov 8, 2021)

This is so cool! I keep buying all the items every day hoping this unlocks.. anyone else have it unlocked and have any idea when it triggers?


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Nov 8, 2021)

moonbell said:


> This is so cool! I keep buying all the items every day hoping this unlocks.. anyone else have it unlocked and have any idea when it triggers?


This is what Rosch said in the discussion thread about how it's unlocked:


Rosch said:


> So apparently, the actual requirement to unlock the HHP catalog is to have purchased a total amount of 150k Poki from the store.


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 8, 2021)

This is AMAZING news! I'll have to start spending Poki more often.


----------



## squidipe (Nov 16, 2021)

does buying a ton of souvenir chocolates count towards the catalog? I _could_ time travel to just buy the 5 store items, but I'm lazy and would love to be able to just spam "Buy 3" lol


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 17, 2021)

This is good to know, though I’m moving at a snail’s pace through this game so it’ll be a while! I’ve definitely been spending my Poki.


----------

